# Demanet bite suit problems???



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, so I'm getting pretty annoyed with this.
I ordered a Demanet suit (custom sized) way back in the first week of November '07. 
The person I ordered through (in California) had been referred to me by 4 different people that I train with as well as by other people saying they've ordered Demanet, Euro Joe, etc stuff through him with no problems. The problem is not so much with the guy who I ordered through as any time he has gotten info he's been pretty quick to let me know.
My problem is that it's been now 10 months since I ordered my suit and I still don't have it! :x
I was initially told that it usually takes 2-3 months at the most. No problems. Then I found out I it might be slightly longer as I ordered right after a big competition so they probably had a lot of orders in. Then they took a whole month off. 
In the end of April I was told it would be only 2-3 weeks before I had it. Next thing I know in July I get a Fwd message back saying that they don't need my measurements in Centimeters and Kilos but in Inches and Lbs... It is now Sept and I still don't have any clue when it is supposed to be here.
I'm thinking that even though Demanet is regarded as one of the better quality suits I'd rather get my money back and have a suit I can actually work dogs in instead of having to borrow others and having something to show for the money I don't have anymore.
Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience with Demanet recently and or if anyone can reccommend some other suit brands and why

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to ringsport dude. LOL This is not an unusual problem. I am pretty sure it is just a bunch of friends that get together and make these things......but first they go to breakfast, then play a little soccer, eat lunch, then get high, then straighten things out for tommorow.........:lol:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

email or call Demanet Direct. I know someone that it took about 6 months. I understand if you work with Demanet direct it should take no more than about 6 weeks. 

Good Luck 

http://www.demanet-international.com/


----------



## Loi Pham (May 14, 2008)

The problem is with the person that you ordered from and not Demanet. The person that you ordered from is obviously lying to you. I just ordered a Damanet suit directly for me and a friend and I picked it up at customs in 2 1/2 weeks. 

Another person that you can order from is Gary D' Hue or Patrick Murphy from Chenil Victoire. We've ordered from them also and he gurantees three weeks and delivered as promised. 

I suspect I know who you are talking about, but will not throw out the name until you are willing to. The same person has done this to many others. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Loi Pham said:


> Another person that you can order from is Gary D' Hue or Patrick Murphy from Chenil Victoire. We've ordered from them also and he gurantees three weeks and delivered as promised.


Just ordered a suit from Pat Murphy.... nice guy... took a lot of time to make sure we were getting it "our way". Will let you know how long it takes!


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

I am inclined to think that there was some lying but, as I said, about 4 people I train with have gotten suits through him with no problems. Also, again, every email he's sent to them he's also sent or gotten from them he's forwarded to me... Hmmm.

Kyle, I already had the link to their site. However, I had not noticed that they'd recently redone it and it was easier to understand and get in tough with them. Thanks very much, though. 

So after calling him the other day and asking to know what is going on I get copies of emails saying that my suit should be ready to ship next week and they're going to include a large suit bag as well. We shall see what happens....


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Ted Hoppe of Gatorland in Florida was and I believe is still a Demanet Suit vendor-not sure if that is the correct word- we have always had success when dealing with Ted._


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Hay all…. Just wanted to give an update. The suit we ordered from Patrick Murphy from Chenil Victoire came in after only 4 weeks. Working with Pat was great! His measurements were spot-on and he came through with everything we wanted in the suit…. Custom high-ride bib pants.. extra length in the jacket body (lots of back bites and hands up excercises). After wearing Roca Sport, Ray Allen, and Hard Dog I will never order anything other than Demanet.

I haven’t had the flexibility to do this in any other brand suit…..


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Patrick is a personal friend of mine.
He puts in orders for Demanet all the time. I know that he is fast and brings in A LOT of suits.
Just echoing what others have to say, I don't think it's Demanet, sounds like the person(s) you ordered from.

I hope you get your suit soon.
Julie


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We live in SoCal. My husband has purchased equipment directly from Henryk since 1990 when he was making the suits in Southern France. Now the suit manufacturing is done in Spain. We've ordered suits for others too and has taken about 6-8 weeks to get the equipment via FedEx. 

:sad: In the last 4 years, I've had several protection sport people tell me directly similar stories to yours when ordering suits from an "exclusive distributor" here in SoCal (having to wait for months and being given many excuses and always blaming the manufacturer). It's strange as there is no "exclusive" distributor for Demanet! 

Lately we've been buying equipment from a small equipment maker in Belgium including a couple costumes. We've been very happy with the quality. I don't believe he ships though. We've always ordered in advance and picked up the equipment when we visit. He makes all the equipment himself in a small workshop. He doesn't have email or a web site and speaks French and Italian, but not English.


----------



## Jeremy Norton (Apr 4, 2007)

I must say you should deal directly with Henryk at Demanet if you want a suit. I emailed him a couple times, researching (and went with Euro Joe--unhappily--and then demanet via distributor) and he always responded promptly; the brokers try to save you/themselves money by making a group order, which causes most of the delays. It only takes a few weeks to make the suit, so it's a matter of orders ahead of you. They're all small businesses, perhaps more organized than Jeff says--or not. I finally made an order through Henryk this spring and he was great to work with, fair-ly responsive to my worry-wart questions, and got me the suit in under a month. 

The poor dollar strength is a killer with any of the european makers currently. 
Tim Bartlett in Texas does good work selling Clement suits.
Terry Miller in New Mexico works with Pechko. 
There're a range of legit, good suit makers.

I've measured myself nearly fifteen times for just a couple suits and always manage to screw it up somehow. It might be worth going to a clothing store and having their tailor measure you for the dimensions. I always fear a too-small suit and end up adding too many cm to it.

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## Michael Breton (Aug 25, 2008)

I have quite a few suits from many different vendors (Demanet, Morin, Hard Dogs, Ray Allen). Lucky for me my wife is French so she emails Demanet in French and we get great service. I also have two suits from Morin in France and they have held out for a long time. Still the Demanet is well a Demanet. It feels great the mobility is awesome and it lasts. Since he moved to Spain he is a little tougher to get a hold of and the voice mail is in Spanish. He gets back to email, but never seems to call back to the US if you call and get voice mail.

I went to France to buy the suits from Morin and Maurice made them for me custom in three days so I could carry them back on the plane. I got to tour the factory and he measured me himself and showed me how to do it so I could order another suit when I was ready. He is an awesome guy and like I said they last.

The suit from Demanet took a little over a week. So I can't see why yours is taking so long.

Hope you get it soon.

Michael

Morin's web-site is www.morin-sa.fr and he supplies most of the French police departments and military. he has lots of other cool stuff for dog sports. I just wish the Euro wasn't kicking our butts.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jeremy, I am pretty sure that you are measuring right. I have sent my measurements in, and if you ever go to colorado, you can see Emily wearing the pants I ordered. Since I am 6'4" and she is about a foot shorter, and can still wear them, something is wrong.

Going there corrects all that, I would love to do that. I don't know if Tim is still selling the Phillipe Clemente, but they rock.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Loi Pham said:


> The problem is with the person that you ordered from and not Demanet. The person that you ordered from is obviously lying to you. I just ordered a Damanet suit directly for me and a friend and I picked it up at customs in 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Another person that you can order from is Gary D' Hue or Patrick Murphy from Chenil Victoire. We've ordered from them also and he gurantees three weeks and delivered as promised.
> 
> ...


I agree with working with Patrick Murphy...He was AWESOME. He can make any suit combination you want. Custom lettering, extra pading...etc. Anything you want. I first had ordered a training weight and about two weeks later I decided that as my experience increased I would be held back by it. I called Patrick and he was able to switch to a semi-comp with extra padding in the armpit and bicep with delaying my suit. I think he gets so many suits he gets a little preference with Demanet. Measurements were spot on. I added an extra clasp higher on the neck to help sliding off your shoulder. Patrick is awesome to work with. Wait did I already say that.....In this day and age it is uncommon to find someone like this!!!!!!!!! I did have the vacation delay but hey, everyone deserves a vacation.....but Patrick kept me well informed without and prompting from me. You can see my pants on his site!!!!!

http://www.chenilvictoire.com/


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey, My dog Pedro is on that site also with Decoy Tuan Ha.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey a little off topic, but does anyone know where or how I can get a couple of clasps for a Demenet suit? I have had a suit that I bought brand new and stored away as I was not working dogs. I have moved twice since then, and now some of the clasps have disappeared. 

Any help, without having to try and go to Demenet direct?


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

I dont where you got the suit, but I would Patrick Murphy a call. He is awesome and always said to me if you lose some clips give him a call he always has some on hand. You can go on his web site and get his info.

http://www.chenilvictoire.com/


----------



## Dave Blosser (Jul 29, 2007)

I just purchased a Demanet suit and they come with a big bag now. I picked mine up through Vohne Liche Kennels in Indiana they order 10 at a time and have large and extra large on site. Not to far of a drive for you.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I didn't get a bag.... I want a bag!!! 8-[


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I wonder if mine comes with a big bag.. I'll have mine in about 10 days. That'll save me going out to buy a big bag!


----------



## Patrick Owen Murphy (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Matt ...this is Patrick. 
Demanet is now throwing in a big black travel bag with suits. He had not started that with the suit you ordered. Let me know if you'd like one and I can see if he can throw one in for you in my next shipment. I have 11 suits currently being cut.
I hope all is well. I just joined this site and I saw your action shot...excellent!!!!
Regards,
Patrick


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Patrick Owen Murphy said:


> Hi Matt ...this is Patrick.
> Demanet is now throwing in a big black travel bag with suits. He had not started that with the suit you ordered. Let me know if you'd like one and I can see if he can throw one in for you in my next shipment. I have 11 suits currently being cut.
> I hope all is well. I just joined this site and I saw your action shot...excellent!!!!
> Regards,
> Patrick


Now THAT is what i call customer service!!!!! \\/ Welcome to the forums Pat!!!!


----------



## Patrick Owen Murphy (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all, 
I have been averaging four to five weeks for delivery once an order is ready to be sent to Demanet for the suit to be cut. August is vacation month in europe and will delay any and all orders, although Demanet tries to clear his plate before leaving for vacation. A rush order can be done if needed sooner, this will depend on his backlog and time of year (vacations/french nationals/holidays). 

I try very have to over communicate throughout the process and enjoy engaging with the decoys before, during and after the process. I enjoy getting feedback on how the suits are performing and love to get action shots.

I have been very good at meeting or beating this delivery average but of course at some point you get a black eye and I did have one order of three suits that got royally delayed for a few reasons. I ended up getting it moved along via a rush order and one refund (military that ordered the wrong suit).

If i can answer anyone questions on a Demanet suit just let me know.

Regards,
Patrick

Train Smart..Train Safe
Chenil Victoire du NA

Níl gach uile fhánaí caillte


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Your signature fits me fine.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello Patrick!  You know I want to order one. Fred needs a couple of 'dates' first though.
Talk to you soon,
Julie


----------



## Patrick Owen Murphy (Mar 16, 2009)

But Julie, but you and I co-own that pair of demo pants. I just have to get around to getting us a jacket. Lets talk about it next time we are at Duffy's.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Patrick Owen Murphy said:


> But Julie, but you and I co-own that pair of demo pants. I just have to get around to getting us a jacket. Lets talk about it next time we are at Duffy's.


 
Yes, Duffy's sounds great!


----------



## Patrick Owen Murphy (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Matt,

I spoke to Demanet's wife and she is said no problem with throwing an extra bag in my next shipment for you.

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Patrick Owen Murphy said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I spoke to Demanet's wife and she is said no problem with throwing an extra bag in my next shipment for you.
> 
> ...


Pat.. you are the best!!


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Pat.. you are the best!!


I agree I agree     

Pat heading to that decoy school next week end..washed up the suit and it came out spiffy. Bringing the digital SLR hope to have those action shots!! Yes guys he does follow up!!

Only complaint was that bag ripped along one seam the entire length of the bag. Nothing else in the bag but the suit. I was thinking of looking at a hockey bag.


----------



## Patrick Owen Murphy (Mar 16, 2009)

Dave, Best wishes at the decoy school. 
Sorry to hear about the bag, I am going to pass on that info to Demanet. "That a clinet's bag had ripped open at a seam" I do agree that it is not Hockey bag thickness. I am going to suggest that he offers an option to purchase heavy duty travel bags for the suits.
Looking forward to seeing the pics.
Best Regards,
Patrick


----------

